# 5.9.902 GPS issues? Help please.



## m1k3y121 (Jun 1, 2012)

So after a full day of new ROMs, flashing back to stock, and spending 6 hours on the phone (on hold) with Verizon and Motorola, dealing with their staffs full of generally script-reading retards, My GPS still is only tracking to within 30 meters minimum.

This all started when I decided to switch ROMs to DroidTh3ory's new one, based on the ICS4Bionic build. http://www.droidforums.net/forum/th3ory-rom-bionic/199127-axi0m-b-cm9-4-0-3-2-18-2012-a.html In no way do I think the problems stem from this, but I do think the problems stem from me updating to the system 5.9.902. Only threw that in there to be thorough.

I have...
(obviously done the basic stuff like reboot, switch airplane mode on/off, wifi, 4g/3g, let the phone sit for an hour trying to "acquire GPS")
Edited the GPS database from north-america to us and back again
Used GPS Test and GPS Status & Toolbox to clear and update AGPS data (Both of them track 0 satellites)
Used Moto-fastboot to reflash EVERYTHING to go back to stock

And I am still having issues. Google Navigation will pull up, but say "Follow the route" and at the bottom say "Searching for GPS".

Just a side-note, before 5.9.902, everything worked perfectly, even if I was inside, unless I was in like a reinforced building of some kind.

Again, both GPS tools track 0 satellites. I am wondering if I possibly bricked the GPS unit or something...or if there's just some simple explanation that I am missing...Any help would be greatly appreciated.

EDIT:
Here's the GPS database info that I changed back and forth (of course restarting each time)
You want a fix? Root your phone, go into /system/etc/gps.conf and
change:
NTP_SERVER=north-america.pool.ntp.org
to:
NTP_SERVER=us.pool.ntp.org


----------

